
Sourcetrail 2018.1 – Visual Source Explorer for C, C++ and Java - egraether
https://www.sourcetrail.com/blog/release_2018_1/
======
maruhan2
I was actually interested in Sourcetrail, but the biggest drawback for me was
not being able to use it without GUI. Is there any way to get an option to
work with the dependency tree from the commandline?

------
rwallace
Sounds like an interesting idea, so I installed it and started trying it out,
and it started talking about having to create projects and source groups and
whatever, so I'll get back to it sometime, maybe.

Suggestion: lower the friction of getting started, have knobs to tweak behind
the scenes for advanced users by all means, but the default mode should be
able to do something interesting if you just point it at the root directory of
your existing project.

------
egberts1
I’ve been a user of this Sourcetrail product for 3 years and I rate this as
one of the best product in reverse engineering a design out of an existing
C++/C repository. In my case, it was Mozilla Firefox: I wrestled with
extracting a stand-alone JS engine out of this at version 52 and later 58.

This is an AWESOME product, and is far better than using some import feature
of some expensive UML modeler.

This guy who created this product did it as a Google employee.

Kudos!! And keep it up.

------
kerneldeveloper
It seems like Source Insight for Linux/Mac.

------
nevster
What I would love to see is code running, extremely slowed down and in a
zoomed out view of all the source files in a project.

So say I have a server running, I could make various web requests and very
quickly get an intuitive sense of the major paths that the executing code
takes.

If anyone's keen - please build a plugin for IntelliJ! I'd love to build it
myself but have too many other projects taking up my time.

------
dogma1138
Any plans to support other languages like C#/Ruby/JavaScript (Node.JS)?

